

CRS-6 Falcon 9 landing barge touchdown [video] - huhtenberg
https://vine.co/v/euEpIVegiIx?hn

======
ColinWright
Is it supposed to play? I'm just getting a single static image. (Firefox
37.0.1 on Ubuntu)

 _Edit: Plays on my Android phone._

How close was that !!! Unbelievable ...

~~~
iOsiris
Refreshing it seems to fix it

~~~
ColinWright
Tried that - didn't fix it.

I have now watched it on my phone and it's amazing. I'm just a little put out
that it doesn't work on my up-to-date install of Firefox on my up-to-date
install of Ubuntu.

Is there a version of Linux that really does "just work" ?

